# Solved: SBS 2008 backup



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Got an odd issue with a SBS backup on a 2008 server. Normally backup takes 30mins, but for the last 2 days it's been running for 12 hours....or until I stop it.

Nothing logged in event viewer and everything appears to be running ok, but not sure why it's going for so long.

Anybody got any ideas please?

Many thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you have volume shadow copy enabled on the volume you are backing up?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Hi again Rockn. It is yes, you thinking disable it and try again?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Yes, any changes that the backup sooftware makes to a file like changing a file attribute will cause shadow copy to make a new copy. Maybe just make it so the backup software does not backup the VSC location. You could also set a pre/post task for the backup to stop the VSC service and start it again once the backup is done.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

but if I stop it they will lose all their shadow copies. At the moment it's set to 07:00 and 12:00 so shouldn't be conflicting. Nothing has changed on the server so shadow copies always been running before


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Just trying a run with vss stopped


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is not a matter of the start and stop times of the VSC service, it is the amount of data that is in there. Stopping the service will not make you lose the copies. It is just a suggestion as my backup software which is web based will not finish a backup if VSC is running on that volume. If you do a net stop vss and restart it you will see the copies are still there.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

I just thought maybe it would stop it from writing changes to the files. annoying nothing is logged


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You using Windows backup?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Yes SBS Backup. Been perfect for ages just these last 2 days


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Possibly related to the last issue with Exchange?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

different server and completely unrelated


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just try excluding the System Volume Information location and see if it finishes.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Only 1 drive


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Yes, just tell the backup not to back up the "System Volume Information" folder. You only have one drive on a SBS server or is it an array of some sort, just asking for failover reasons.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

You don't get that option with SBS backup. Under Backup Items all you have is the drive letters. Just rebooted server so going to try again. Should know in 30mins


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Wow....SBS backup is lame. If you have the resources I would get a better backup solution.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Yep I know, unfortuantely not an option really. Does the job and sufficient


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I always ask the client how much they think their data would be worth to them if it was all gone today. Would putting out $2000 or $15000 now be worth it to keep their company running if their server died? Most of them think the initial expense is worth it.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Yep I know. Unfortunately a reboot still hasn't solved it. Which it would give me some kind of error


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There should be logging for the backup, I just an not sure where the logs are.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

well in the event viewer backup just shows as started and then cancelled when I stop it


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

well server just threw me out completely so going to leave for now and leave it on it's scheduled start of 10pm and check in the morning


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There should be a physical log file within the file system on the server. Do a search for a backup*.log file.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

nope nothing. Just found another similar case and looks as though it was resolved just by leaving it as though it needs to do a cleanup. Think patience might be the case here. Long weekend will be ideal timing


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Just got back after long weekend. Server finally backed up successfully on Friday night and subsequent nights since. Obviously got itself screwed and needed to clear itself out


----------

